# Any Merckx experts out there?



## mattarnold

Hi there,
(moved form vintage forum)
I was wondering if anyone may have any information on this frame.The serial number is 2X Y 3997 A (in a U shape left to right). There's a sticker on the seat tube below the clamp that says 'original paintwork Eddy Merckx' abnd I'm wondering if it's a team colour? On the chain stay is a Belgian bike store sticker (Plum oostende). The 'corsa extra' name is on the top tube at the seat end and all the others I've seen the name is by the head tube.

Anyway, thanks in advance. I'm looking forward to putting it together.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## zmudshark

Has a number hanger, so that's a start. Check here:
http://www.tearsforgears.com/search/label/team colors
The owner of the site posts here, I forget his name, though. Sorry.


----------



## atpjunkie

*if the 2 X is on the left*

that means it is a 62 Corsa Extra and by the #s around 1986ish (best guess) check the rear wheel spacing thatwill help

it appears to have a race number holder so it could be a team bike. Look into these teams
Team Stuttgart
Karel Mintjens

contact this guy

www.cadre.org/Merckx


----------



## innergel

Holy crap! A 62cm Corsa Extra. I am :cryin: with joy at these pics. Rarely do the big frames turn up. Beautiful.

I WANT it. 



mattarnold said:


> Hi there,
> (moved form vintage forum)
> I was wondering if anyone may have any information on this frame.The serial number is 2X Y 3997 A (in a U shape left to right). There's a sticker on the seat tube below the clamp that says 'original paintwork Eddy Merckx' abnd I'm wondering if it's a team colour? On the chain stay is a Belgian bike store sticker (Plum oostende). The 'corsa extra' name is on the top tube at the seat end and all the others I've seen the name is by the head tube.
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advance. I'm looking forward to putting it together.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


----------



## mattarnold

Thanks guys,
I had a look at the MX Leader in the gallery with the same paint https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1180/597862430_79fa5237ae_b.jpg - says it's a '96. Who knows? Anyway I'm going to build it up, but I'm in a bit of a dilemma over which parts to use. One voice says new Campy and the other guyis saying 'period correct'. I'm leaning toward the former, but what are your thoughts?
Matt


----------



## tarwheel2

Build it with the parts you like to ride. Just don't swap the steel fork for carbon, and use silver/polished aluminum parts if you can find them. I've got a lot of black parts on my Corsa 01, but it's painted red&black, so they look great. But on your frame, I would go silver all the way.


----------



## avenan

Hi. I'm the www.cadre.org/Merckx / www.tearsforgears.com guy. The date code on that frame indicates 86/87, while the paint suggests later. The 'original paintwork by Eddy Merckx' decal just indicates that it was painted in the factory, and not that its original paint -- my guess would be mid-90's repaint. Your guess of '96 seems in the right ballpark.


----------



## atpjunkie

*welcome avenan*

I've sent you a few e's and never heard from you. I have an early 80's Professional I could use some help with the dating.

it has the standard for the era Merckx Silver Paint but has the Molteni Blue and Yellow DT sticker. I'll post the serial #s when I can find them


----------



## dmar836

Hello,
Atpjunkie was trying to contact you as well...... sort of in the same boat.
I recently e-mailed you pics on my early frame (red repaint) and wondered if you had any opinions. If you look under the "ID Help" thread in this Merckx forum, you will see all the info I have gotten. I would still appreciate opinions from one who has viewed many frames. The factory had no record and estimated it a Strata from the mid 80s. Certainly appears to fall earlier to me. If they assume correctly, could "Strata" be the same as the early Professional "Road" model?
Dave
KC


----------



## avenan

atpjunkie said:


> I've sent you a few e's and never heard from you. I have an early 80's Professional I could use some help with the dating.
> 
> it has the standard for the era Merckx Silver Paint but has the Molteni Blue and Yellow DT sticker. I'll post the serial #s when I can find them


Silver with Molteni-style decals? Merckx Fiat "replica". 
http://www.cyclingwebsite.net/beeldfiche.php?beeldid=33126

If you can give me the serial, I can probably give you more info.


----------



## avenan

dmar836 said:


> Hello,
> Atpjunkie was trying to contact you as well...... sort of in the same boat.
> I recently e-mailed you pics on my early frame (red repaint) and wondered if you had any opinions. If you look under the "ID Help" thread in this Merckx forum, you will see all the info I have gotten. I would still appreciate opinions from one who has viewed many frames. The factory had no record and estimated it a Strata from the mid 80s. Certainly appears to fall earlier to me. If they assume correctly, could "Strata" be the same as the early Professional "Road" model?
> Dave
> KC


I'm not sure that the factory has records for bikes built prior to 1985 -- I think they may have moved or something that caused them to change their serial scheme.

I'm curious why they think its a Strada. What size seatpost -- not that I think that'll tell us much, since SL and Cromor could both be 27.2? Cromor would be seamed, but I think its highly unlikely you'd see one if you looked down the head tube or seat tube, but I suppose its worth a try. Other than that, I don't have any great ideas, sorry.


----------



## atpjunkie

*awesome, that is it*

flat crown fork, over the BB routing
I just have to fiund the serial or go to my storage

link to pic before I put the whire regal on

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=860739#poststop


----------



## cannibal

Hey Matt,
My two cents tells me that your frame is from the 1996-1998 range. I have the same paint design, color and decal placement as yours with no number hanger, but my frame is a MX Leader from the 1997-1998 range. Because your frame has internal top tube cable routing, it's difficult for me to swallow that your frame was a repaint from the mid 1980's


----------



## avenan

cannibal said:


> Hey Matt,
> My two cents tells me that your frame is from the 1996-1998 range. I have the same paint design, color and decal placement as yours with no number hanger, but my frame is a MX Leader from the 1997-1998 range. Because your frame has internal top tube cable routing, it's difficult for me to swallow that your frame was a repaint from the mid 1980's



Merckx intro'd internal cable routing as an option in 1985 -- you can see it here:

http://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/eddy_merckx2/

Which predates the introduction of the Corsa/Corsa Extra models in 1986. The early internal cable routing had both the entry + exit guides on the top of the top tube. Later models (starting in '89 or '90) routed the front along the bottom of the top tube (at least, the ones I've seen). 

Does yours route both along the top?


----------



## cannibal

I didn't know that internal cable routing was available as an option as early as 1985. I had two Cora Extras from the late 80's and very early 90's that had the cable routing with three cable guides running along the top of the top tube. Anyway, my MX leader's cable routing is the same as your frame. Additionally, the placement of the Columbus decal on the seat tube near the bottom bracket and the model name on the top tube near the seat tube merge instead of closer to the head tube are indicative of a mid to late 90's frame in my humble opinion


----------



## cannibal

*my error*



avenan said:


> Merckx intro'd internal cable routing as an option in 1985 -- you can see it here:
> 
> http://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/eddy_merckx2/
> 
> Which predates the introduction of the Corsa/Corsa Extra models in 1986. The early internal cable routing had both the entry + exit guides on the top of the top tube. Later models (starting in '89 or '90) routed the front along the bottom of the top tube (at least, the ones I've seen).
> 
> Does yours route both along the top?


Just checked the specifics on my Mx Leader, you're correct. My entry and exit guides are different than the frame shown. Mine is routed along the front and bottom of the top tube, a very astute observation on your behalf.


----------



## cannibal

One more observation regarding the original pics of post. Look at the fork rake. Seems dramatic. According to the other posts, the bottom bracket number and the fork rake seem consistent with an 80's E.Merckx frame. I


----------



## avenan

cannibal said:


> Additionally, the placement of the Columbus decal on the seat tube near the bottom bracket and the model name on the top tube near the seat tube merge instead of closer to the head tube are indicative of a mid to late 90's frame in my humble opinion


Or a 90's repaint. It's easy enough for the original poster to date that frame -- they can mail [email protected]. There's a guy named Tim over there who responds to most requests within a couple of days. Plan B, with a 50/50 chance of success, is [email protected], where a guy named Patrick seems to be answering requests for info -- at least when its an "interesting" (read: former pro team) frame.

I freely admit to not having seen every Merckx ever made -- and would never put it past them to stamp a weird/out of sync serial on something. I've even heard rumors of them having stocks of steel frames hanging around on racks for years, waiting to be painted + sold.


----------



## atpjunkie

*my bike*

no internal cable routing (see pic on other post)
over the BB cable routing
Flat Crown Fork, one stamped / embossed Eddy,the other Merckx
Columbus Sticker, no tubeset indication
cutoutpattern on BB isclearly early 80's issue

Serial #s
Left side 1 A(Sixty One cm)
Right side E 9601

I contacted Gita and with that serial they said 94 and I told them to pass me the crack they were Smoking. My best guestimate is 1983.

avenan,pm me your email, I just took some shots.I'll upload here later and send them to you if you want them for your records.it has a torn DT sticker but Gita is sending me a new one


----------



## avenan

atpjunkie said:


> Right side E 9601
> 
> I contacted Gita and with that serial they said 94 and I told them to pass me the crack they were Smoking. My best guestimate is 1983.


The "problem" is the E was used in pre-85 frames, but then later showed up for 94/95 frames. 

Does the inside of your fork have tangs with cutouts?


----------



## atpjunkie

*yes I know*

hence the confusion at Gita. You'd think they'd know that if we do.
I think mine does(neverchecked), I was just checking my pix and I didn't shoot that area specifically but Ishottheforkcrown and it appears there are long tangs with cutouts (painted black) . It also has one triangular cutout on the forward part of the BB that is painted black


----------



## atpjunkie

*yeah you can barely see them (the cutouts)*

on the forks (3rdpic)


----------



## atpjunkie

*more pix*

of more of the bike


----------



## atpjunkie

*and maybe it is just me*

but I find these bars so sexy I'm getting some similar (Nitto)for myMXL


----------



## cannibal

*requesting assistance*



avenan said:


> Hi. I'm the www.cadre.org/Merckx / www.tearsforgears.com guy. The date code on that frame indicates 86/87, while the paint suggests later. The 'original paintwork by Eddy Merckx' decal just indicates that it was painted in the factory, and not that its original paint -- my guess would be mid-90's repaint. Your guess of '96 seems in the right ballpark.


I checked out the above link, was unable to match my frames date codes info. with a specific year. Your expertise would be appreciated.
Here's what I know:
1996-1998 59cm MX Leader date coded: H1339, purchased new in 1998 
2001-2003 67cm (Alleged) Axel Merckx Time Trial titanium frame date coded:K4447, purchased used in 2003.


----------



## Ridler

*My New Corsa 01*

I just finished building out that same style frame. From my research, I believe it is from '96 or '97. Here's some photos of the finished bike.


----------



## dmar836

Looks fast just sitting still!


----------



## innergel

Smokin' hot! 

Best Merckx bike pic ever? edit: the one on the right with the yellow saddle and bars.


----------



## martinrjensen

Here's a picture of my bike with team Stuttgart colors, so I doubt it's that. BTW I do like the colors of that frams


atpjunkie said:


> that means it is a 62 Corsa Extra and by the #s around 1986ish (best guess) check the rear wheel spacing thatwill help
> 
> it appears to have a race number holder so it could be a team bike. Look into these teams
> Team Stuttgart
> Karel Mintjens
> 
> contact this guy
> 
> www.cadre.org/Merckx


----------



## tarwheel2

That Corsa 01 (blue and yellow) is on of the nicest Merckx builds that I have seen. Gorgeous.


----------



## Ridler

*My New Corsa 01*

Thanks.

I have a very nice era specific Chorus rear derailleur for the bike but could not get it to work with the shifters. I could never get the angle of the derailleur right and it kept putting too much pressure on my shifters. Oh well, the Record derailleur is not what I originally wanted to put on there, but it works great.


----------



## atpjunkie

lovely build, nice spec, enjoy that


----------



## kykr13

I accidentally just wound up with an MXL in that same finish, and the yellow saddle and tape were my first thought. Glad to see it looks as awesome as it does! :thumbsup: 

I'm a ways away from seeing it built up, and days away from seeing the frame to begin with.


----------

